# Just got my floor corker



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 4, 2014)

There's really not much point to this post -- other than to say - wow! I tried using one of those hand corkers, and what a PITA. This floor corker is absolutely awesome. The Boy (my 10 year old assistant) is having fun just taking old corks, corking empty bottles, and taking the corks back out again. It's that easy. My suggestion -- as a newb myself on this -- is don't waste time or money on the hand corkers, this thing (which cost me $72) is a thousand times better.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 4, 2014)

Glad you're happy with your new floor corker. I got one last Christmas, a different model than your's, and likewise like it but I would not have bought if for myself. I'm perhaps a bit too frugal. At about 10 6 gallon batches of wine a year, had it not been for the gift from my wife, I'd still be hand corking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 4, 2014)

It is always exciting to get something that really works well and you are willing to share that experience with others !!

.


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2014)

The floor corkers are great for sure. Mite want to get some felt or rubber pads to go on the legs so you don't scratch that nice floor. If I had to work over that with my wines guess I would either have to build a room of my own or find a different hobby. Mine is cement, a vac. and a mop take care of all the spills. Said it before on here, but if you are fermenting over that floor make sure you put something under the carboy so if you have an eruption it will catch it. Maybe a plastic pan, cut down bucket, or even just a garbage bag around the carboy, only have to pull it up a little ways around the sides. Won't stop a big blowup, but will really help with the small ones. Arne.


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 4, 2014)

Say, isn't that a stainless steel conical fermenter in the floor corker image? Congratulations on both. I'm still living off of my two hand corker.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 5, 2014)

Arne said:


> The floor corkers are great for sure. Mite want to get some felt or rubber pads to go on the legs so you don't scratch that nice floor. If I had to work over that with my wines guess I would either have to build a room of my own or find a different hobby. Mine is cement, a vac. and a mop take care of all the spills. Said it before on here, but if you are fermenting over that floor make sure you put something under the carboy so if you have an eruption it will catch it. Maybe a plastic pan, cut down bucket, or even just a garbage bag around the carboy, only have to pull it up a little ways around the sides. Won't stop a big blowup, but will really help with the small ones. Arne.



I'm going to check Grainger for some rubber pads. But the floor isn't really that special, it's cheap Home Depot "flooring" (1/4 laminate veneer) over a particle board base in a basement. It's in "my office", which is really my home bar. 




cimbaliw said:


> Say, isn't that a stainless steel conical fermenter in the floor corker image? Congratulations on both. I'm still living off of my two hand corker.



Yes, that's my new fermenter, from ssbrewtech.com. I have an apple wine in there right now. So far, I'm fairly pleased with it, for the price ($225). Will probably post a full review once I've done a couple of batches with it.
.
​


----------



## jumby (Dec 5, 2014)

Well worth the added expense!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2014)

I got some thick rubber mats at home depot in there flooring department that would even save an empty carboy if it fell on it. When you get them leave them outside for a week to air out, otherwise your house will smell like burnt rubber.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow! That sure is one squared away work space. Good for you.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 5, 2014)

I got mine several weeks ago but just used it for the first time last night. All I can say is WOW! I didn't think the hand corker was that bad but decided to treat myself to the burgundy one from EC Kraus. http://www.eckraus.com/winery-grade-floor-corker.html. 
This is one of those thing that makes you slap your forehead and say "why didn't I do this before?'. It's so easy, even a husband can do it. 

I will put some rubber on the legs though. It slides a bit on my tile floor.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 5, 2014)

Manthing is the official corker around here.

We've been using the handheld since I started.
He's never liked it all that much. The one we have seems to need adjustment and tinkering all the time. And try as he might, we can't get through an entire batch without it pinching off at least one or two cork tips.
The last time we used it I thought he was going to hurl it across the room in frustration.
So I bought a floor corker. It's actually ready for me to pickup now, I'm just on vacation and I get everything shipped to work. I'm afraid if I walk in there and they see me I'll be put to work!
I can't wait to get it home and try it out though.
I think I'm going to name her Vera.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh just go in there and get it and tell them you're on a mission and you have to leave right away. Can you think of anything better to do while you're on vacation than bottle wine?

Vera, lol


----------



## ericcif (Dec 5, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Oh just go in there and get it and tell them you're on a mission and you have to leave right away. Can you think of anything better to do while you're on vacation than bottle wine?
> 
> Vera, lol



Yup, drinking wine. I got the Italian floor corker and glad I did, also got the capping attachment that makes beer bottling a breeze.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 8, 2014)

Just used Vera for the first time.

I'm in love.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 8, 2014)

I just got the burgundy model that Lori also has and have an odd occasional "hang up" with it. Maybe 2 or 3 times out of 30 bottles it would kind of jam or freeze at the point where the cork is fully compressed and ready to go into the bottle. It almost feels like the bottle is not aligned and the cork is hitting the edge. I just had to lift the lever, leave the same cork in and pull it a second time and it went on in. Anyone else have something similar when using this?
I do love it though compared to the double lever.
Mike


----------



## NorCal (Dec 8, 2014)

Having just bought a used Ferrari, I think care and maintenance on corkers is overlooked. I plan on cleaning mine with every use and taking it apart cleaning and lubing it after every season.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2014)

NorCal said:


> Having just bought a used Ferrari, I think care and maintenance on corkers is overlooked. I plan on cleaning mine with every use and taking it apart cleaning and lubing it after every season.



Be careful what you use. Too many people use a meta/citric solution for sanitizing the corker. This solution is highly corrosive and rusts out the corkers in no time. I sanitize my jaws and plunger with alcohol.


----------



## chris400 (Dec 8, 2014)

glad you said that i need to use alchaol to to clean mine i didnt think bout rust....u still dip your corks in meta or use them dry


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 8, 2014)

Me and The Boy racked over a couple of young wines tonight - a pear and a grape (Trader Joe's organic juice). These are young but we had extra for topping up and I figured I'd bottle a couple of 375's, refrigerate, and taste, to see if they need backsweetening (like my wines mostly dry). Had a lot of fun, The Boy did the corking with the floor corker. Did this all with the AIO, and it went so fast I had to work to keep up with it. Needed to adjust it a bit, but got it down. Just felt like posting a pic. Enjoying this!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2014)

chris400 said:


> glad you said that i need to use alchaol to to clean mine i didnt think bout rust....u still dip your corks in meta or use them dry



Please never soak your corks if you're using a floor corker. Just insert right out of the bag.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 8, 2014)

> Please never soak your corks if you're using a floor corker. Just insert right out of the bag.



Not arguing the point, but just out of curiosity, why not?

I soaked my corks today before using my floor corker and now you have me concerned.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2014)

You'll be ok just drink the wine in the next couple of years. Soaking in meta will break down the corks quicker.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Not arguing the point, but just out of curiosity, why not?
> 
> I soaked my corks today before using my floor corker and now you have me concerned.



KMeta is very corrosive and will rust out that corker in a hurry.

As an alternative to soaking, leave your corks in a 'corkidor'. Place a jar/bottle with some KMeta in it into a bucket, put your corks into the bucket and snap the lid down. The fumes will keep the corks sanitized without leaving a liquid residue.


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> KMeta is very corrosive and will rust out that corker in a hurry.
> 
> As an alternative to soaking, leave your corks in a 'corkidor'. Place a jar/bottle with some KMeta in it into a bucket, put your corks into the bucket and snap the lid down. The fumes will keep the corks sanitized without leaving a liquid residue.


 

Wow, Jim. 
You captured one of the wine gremlins in your aviator. I always wondered what them little buggers looked like. Arne.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 10, 2014)

Just a quick follow-up. I went to Home Depot and got a package of four rubber "feet" for $2.99. Came with wood screws, so I grabbed three 10/32 * 1/2 inch round head machine screws from the garage, and lock nuts and washers. Mounted these on the bottom of the corker. Works nicely.


----------



## Arne (Dec 10, 2014)

Mine sits on an old concrete floor. Those pads look good, I cant scratch anything, but they should help it stay put and keep from wearing the metal feet out. I like it, Arne.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 13, 2014)

For those who have these things, a question. Is there some reason why you have to change the depth adjustment for different size bottles? I had it set just right (and taped in place) for my 375's, and went to bottle a 750 and it went too deep. I'm sure there's some obvious geometry reason or something, but I was never real good at stuff like that.

How do you guys deal with getting the adjustment right? Waste corks re-bottling until it's set right?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Set it and forget it! I don't ever have to change mine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 13, 2014)

I only have a problem using the short 375's I have to add a block of wood to increase the height of the bottle , but the depth of the cork has never changed,

.


----------



## richmke (Dec 13, 2014)

They have depth adjustment, but you normally don't have to change it. The two common settings are:

1) flush with top. So, you want a slight countersink, since that is better than not far enough.
2) Countersink so that you can apply a wax cap.


----------



## Chilled (Dec 17, 2014)

*just-a -guy*

I have the same floor corker that you have. I do have to adjust it when I go from a wine bottle with a thin lip to one with a thick lip or back. I have many different kinds of wine bottles.
The floor corker has a groove for the lip (top edge of the bottle) to fit into. If the lip on the bottle is thick or wide, it does not fit into the groove as far and the cork will not seat as deep.

If all of your bottles have the same type of top or lip you shouldn't need to change the setting.

The floor corker is the best winemaking tool I have.
Dave


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 17, 2014)

So apparently my corker is in the minority.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

Chilled said:


> I have the same floor corker that you have. I do have to adjust it when I go from a wine bottle with a thin lip to one with a thick lip or back. I have many different kinds of wine bottles.
> The floor corker has a groove for the lip (top edge of the bottle) to fit into. If the lip on the bottle is thick or wide, it does not fit into the groove as far and the cork will not seat as deep.
> 
> If all of your bottles have the same type of top or lip you shouldn't need to change the setting.
> ...



Hm. That makes sense, thanks.

I find the adjustment nut is very loose and easily slides or moves out of place. Kind of frustrating. I tried some electrical tape on the threads, but it doesn't hold up well. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get it to "stiffen up"?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 17, 2014)

Loctite Threadlocker. (Blue, not red).

Or just use some rubber cement. Or pipe dope. Or Teflon tape.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 18, 2014)

How about a lock nut?


----------



## Enologo (Dec 18, 2014)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Hm. That makes sense, thanks.
> 
> I find the adjustment nut is very loose and easily slides or moves out of place. Kind of frustrating. I tried some electrical tape on the threads, but it doesn't hold up well. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get it to "stiffen up"?



+1 on the locktite but in the old days before that came out we used to put a little nail polish on the threads and the nut to keep them from backing off.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 18, 2014)

Just-a-Guy said:


> Hm. That makes sense, thanks.
> 
> I find the adjustment nut is very loose and easily slides or moves out of place. Kind of frustrating. I tried some electrical tape on the threads, but it doesn't hold up well. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get it to "stiffen up"?



You could try replacing the current nut with a nylon insert lock nut.


----------



## richmke (Dec 18, 2014)

Who knew a wine forum would eventually talk about nail polish and nylons???


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 18, 2014)

richmke said:


> Who knew a wine forum would eventually talk about nail polish and nylons???



Ha. Makes perfect sense to me....

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions. I have some Loctite, will try that. I thought about a lock nut (or just a second nut to lock up against the existing one), but it looked like a little "bump" thing on the bottom of the plunger might prevent that. I'll try it later. Anyone actually done that on a Portuguese corker?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 18, 2014)

Just-a-Guy said:


> I thought about a lock nut (or just a second nut to lock up against the existing one), but it looked like a little "bump" thing on the bottom of the plunger might prevent that.



That was my concern, too, which is why I suggested the loctite, etc. Then I thought "Hey, how is that threaded plunger attached to the body, anyway?" Maybe it could be removed and another nut added. I didn't get a chance to look at it since having that thought.


----------



## outbackmac (Dec 19, 2014)

*question*

My son just bought us one, when adjusting the plunger do you have to use a cork or how do you do this, to get the right depth


----------



## bkisel (Dec 19, 2014)

outbackmac said:


> My son just bought us one, when adjusting the plunger do you have to use a cork or how do you do this, to get the right depth



I used a sacrificial cork. Easy to adjust once you see how far in or not the cork went. If you switch corks you may find yourself having to again readjust.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 20, 2014)

I have been using used corks to get the adjustment now. I just keep the ones I pull from bottles that I bottled (I am now actually drinking some of them), and they are the same as the ones I keep using, so I don't have to waste a good cork getting the adjustment right. 

Lousy pic, but as you can see, the rod is welded at the top, and has a "nub" at the bottom, on the Portuguese floor corker. So you can't take it off or add a different nut to it. That's about the only flaw I see in this thing so far. I'm gonna try some Loctite today.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 20, 2014)

Just-a-Guy said:


> I have been using used corks to get the adjustment now. I just keep the ones I pull from bottles that I bottled (I am now actually drinking some of them), and they are the same as the ones I keep using, so I don't have to waste a good cork getting the adjustment right.
> 
> Lousy pic, but as you can see, the rod is welded at the top, and has a "nub" at the bottom, on the Portuguese floor corker. So you can't take it off or add a different nut to it. That's about the only flaw I see in this thing so far. I'm gonna try some Loctite today.



I use electrical tape around the nut and screw to prevent it from walking up or down. It is then easier than loctite if you ever need to adjust it down the road


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 20, 2014)

For what it is worth, I set mine originally about three years ago and do a quick look at each bottle I cork. If it needs to move up or down, I just give it a quarter turn or so. It works for me.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 23, 2014)

You could also "ping" the threads lightly with a point to give it some bite on the nut.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Dec 24, 2014)

If you want a "high end / pretty" mat Dillard's had anti fatigue rubber mats with wine decor / artwork on them. They were $9.99 but on sale I got one for $6


----------



## knockabout (Dec 24, 2014)

You guys are a bad influence ....my floor corker arrived today. Hooray for putting away the two handed jiggy ma bob corker!


----------

